

28th Chaos Communication Congress (Berlin) CFP - sp332
http://events.ccc.de/2011/09/09/cfp-for-28th-chaos-communication-congress/

======
sp332
The Chaos Computer Club (the hosts of the Chaos Communication Congress) is not
just about hacking, but also about the relationship of society with
technology. For example, when German Home Secretary Wolfgang Schäuble pushed
for increased use of biometric identification (especially in law enforcement),
they published a silicone mold of his fingerprint.
[http://www.h-online.com/newsticker/news/item/CCC-
publishes-f...](http://www.h-online.com/newsticker/news/item/CCC-publishes-
fingerprints-of-German-Home-Secretary-734713.html) They also recently expelled
Daniel Domscheit-Berg (the OpenLeaks guy) from the club.
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,780289,00...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,780289,00.html)

The talks at the conference are extremely varied, from crazy-technical to
historical to just-for-fun. Here's a list of last year's presentations:
<https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events.en.html>

------
leh
I have been there a couple of times and attended a lot of great talks.

I really recommend this conference to anyone interested in digital culture and
create use of technology.

------
phreeza
Some interesting suggested topics:

\- Cooking and Baking with Club-Mate

\- Constructivist Epistemology

~~~
ozel
Constructivist Epistemology -> been at Ars Electronica this year? :)

------
Mizza
Is it in the same space? It's too small.. they need a new crib.

~~~
sp332
Yeah, there isn't any bigger place in Berlin. Last year I think they were at
120% capacity, because they have such a good relationship with the management
of the place that they get access to all the "secret" places. They run their
own Phone & Network operation centers etc. There is a server room that
attendees can plug their servers into, and CCC made a 10Gbit fiber connection
across the city!

------
gregoa
Would share and care for a Lounge, but not able to earn my own money, so I am
not available. Ask me.

